# Italian banks insured?



## sgtanne (May 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if Italian banks are insured for deposits?? we are moving to Ravello next year and would love to know if they are...thanks...I also heard that Intesa Sanpaola is one of the safest banks in the world..anyone know first hand??


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Deposits in Italian banks are insured up to the amount of 100.000 (one hundred thousand) Euros per deposit by the Interbank Fund for Deposit Safeguard (in Italian FITD - Fondo Interbancario per la Tutela dei Depositi).


----------



## sgtanne (May 24, 2011)

*Italian banks insured*

Arturo..thanks so much!


----------

